# Microbia Announces Initiation of Phase I Clinical Trial for Novel, ORAL IBS Treatment



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Clinical Trial for Novel, ORAL IBS TreatmentCAMBRIDGE, Mass., Nov. 1 /PRNewswire/ -- Microbia, Inc. today announcedthe initiation of a Phase I clinical trial of MD-1100, a novel-mechanism,orally administered compound under investigation for the treatment ofirritable bowel syndrome (IBS). MD-1100 is a potent superagonist of guanylatecyclase-C, a receptor found on the surface of intestinal cells. Preclinicalstudies show that MD-1100 acts on the key defining attributes of IBS,increasing gastrointestinal transit and secretion while decreasinggastrointestinal pain. In addition, the Microbia drug discovery team craftedMD-1100 to specifically target the intestine-the site of disease-without moregeneral systemic exposure, which may result in safety advantages for patients.The primary objectives of the Phase I studies are to evaluate the safety,pharmacokinetic, and pharmacodynamic properties of MD-1100 in healthyvolunteers. "Microbia is extremely pleased that MD-1100 is moving forward intoclinical studies. Based on the positive preclinical data achieved to date, weare hopeful that this product may address the significant unmet medical needof patients suffering from IBS," said Peter Hecht, Chief Executive Officer atMicrobia. "MD-1100, as the first product candidate in Microbia's therapeuticpipeline to enter into clinical development, provides initial validation ofour drug-making expertise. With initiation of these clinical studies, we aretaking another step toward our goal of building a fully integratedpharmaceutical company." About Irritable Bowel Syndrome One out of six adults in developed countries suffers from irritable bowelsyndrome (IBS), a chronic condition marked by abdominal pain and disturbedbowel function. IBS accounts for 12% of adult visits to primary carephysicians and is the most common disorder diagnosed by gastroenterologists.Health care costs associated with IBS exceed $25 billion annually. Of thethree IBS subgroups-constipation-predominant (c-IBS), diarrhea-predominant (d-IBS), and alternating (a-IBS)-30% to 40% of patients suffer from c-IBS. Thereare currently few available therapies to treat the symptoms of IBS. About Microbia Microbia (http://www.microbia.com) creates and develops innovative humanmedicines. The Company is advancing four novel drug candidates-treatments forgastrointestinal disorders, dyslipidemia, pain, and fungal infections.Microbia's Precision Engineering(tm) business unit generates cash to fund thetherapeutics effort by improving biomanufacturing efficiencies for leadingpharmaceutical and chemical manufacturers. Microbia has raised $99 million ofequity capital and is located in Cambridge, Mass.SOURCE Microbia, Inc.Web Site: http://www.microbia.com


----------

